
Show HN: Open-source web app for playing hearts with friends - zeschnell
https://www.playhearts.cards/
======
zeschnell
Hi HN,

This past weekend, I had an itch to play hearts with three of my friends.
Other sites were asking me to make an account, download an app, or play with
strangers/computers. I threw together my own version where all you have to do
is send your friends a link. There's aren't many bells and whistles, but let
me know if something is missing--I would love to build this out.

I've open sourced it
([https://github.com/zchr/hearts](https://github.com/zchr/hearts)). It's a
Node app with a Vue component for managing game state. State is shared between
you and your friends with Socket.io. It's my first time using Vue/Socket (and
publishing a web app, really), so I look forward to hearing thoughts on the
stack.

